# A short clip of Cream and pic



## VARNYARD (Mar 8, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://s224.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid224.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/Varnyard-Herps/2yearoldCream.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://s224.photobucket.com/player.swf? ... &os=1&ap=1</a><!-- m -->


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 8, 2009)

Cream got alot bigger since i last saw...looks great


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 8, 2009)

omgtaylorg said:


> Cream got alot bigger since i last saw...looks great



Thanks, she is dirty and stained from the sand while she was hibernating like the rest of them, once she sheds she will be awesome.


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 8, 2009)

i cant wait to see her


----------



## The captain (Mar 8, 2009)

Is this her second hibernation?


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 8, 2009)

The captain said:


> Is this her second hibernation?



Yes, she will be two in July.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 8, 2009)

Here are some better pics of her before hibernation:


----------



## Schnab (Mar 9, 2009)

She's a pretty girl. Can't wait to see her after she sheds.


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice! She looks so happy to be out in the sun!


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 9, 2009)

Ican't wait for her to shed either, man I love this time of the year!!  

Thanks guys for the nice comments!!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 9, 2009)

Bobby, its so hard to believe that Cream was that little tiny thing on the first tegutalk banner. wow...


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 9, 2009)

RehabRalphy said:


> Bobby, its so hard to believe that Cream was that little tiny thing on the first tegutalk banner. wow...



I know bro, coming into a nice subadult now:


----------

